# Help she's TPing the house



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

My little Sassy loves to unroll the toilet paper, then run around spreading the paper all over and finally start chewing on the end. I've tried to make sure either the door is closed or the roll is set up where she can't get to it but I'm not always successful. Has anyone else had this problem and what did you do stop them. :frusty:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

BTW she's 8 1/2 months old. Thanks for your help


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sassy's Mom said:


> My little Sassy loves to unroll the toilet paper, then run around spreading the paper all over and finally start chewing on the end.


ound: You go girl, Sassy! You ain't a Havanese until you have TP'd a house a time or two. Keep up the good work amiga Sassy (an apt name) eace: (I know this is NOT what your Momi wanted to hear)

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate to tell you this, but this is a breed characteristic.  they DO slow down with the paper thievery as they mature. That said, while Kodi no longer steals TP, napkins tend to disappear (very quietly) off people's laps.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba is fascinated with all things paper! Napkins are her favorite and she is very quiet and quick.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

We have to remember to put the TP on the roll when we have company. Nickie the Havanese, age 2, might be ok with it; but his 9 yr old Sheltie big brother is not. Rolls of paper towels are even more fun. Have you tried paper towels yet Ricky?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha..Whimsy loves to steal Kleenex from my robe or jacket pockets and just shreds the heck out of them before I even know what's going on.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was a small puppy she showed interest in paper products like other Havs. I made a huge effort to curtail it by providing her with approved chew toys whenever she got into something she shouldn't - I also did a great job at keeping the bathroom doors closed, no access to trash cans, and not leaving any paper lying around. This helped immensely such that she's not a paper stealer anymore.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> hahaha..Whimsy loves to steal Kleenex from my robe or jacket pockets and just shreds the heck out of them before I even know what's going on.


I have to warn women visitors not to leave open purses on the floor&#8230; Kodi will go "help himself"&#8230; again, very quietly. If he can find USED kleenexes, that's even BETTER!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> When Emmie was a small puppy she showed interest in paper products like other Havs. I made a huge effort to curtail it by providing her with approved chew toys whenever she got into something she shouldn't - I also did a great job at keeping the bathroom doors closed, no access to trash cans, and not leaving any paper lying around. This helped immensely such that she's not a paper stealer anymore.


Oh, yes! Trash cans! EVERY trash can in our house got replaced with the covered kind with the foot pedal!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess she's being a hav. She does love her paper and she's very quiet and quick about it. I guess I better cover the trash cans, so far she hasn't discovered them, yet. I can't leave a tissue or paper towel on the end tables because she'll go crazy trying to get to it then (after four months) she discovered the TP.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I miss those day! LOL


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sassy's Mom said:


> I guess I better cover the trash cans, so far she hasn't discovered them, yet.


She will, she will......all those delicious smells in there!

AND THOSE DAYS WILL END ALL TOO SOON.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ound: I nominate amiga Ellie as honorary Havanese! ound:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Ricky love the pic. Another thing to look forward to a tipped over trash can with the contents all over the room. Yeah 
Nadine


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kipper has not sneaked his way into the toilet room just yet, but he does love to get in the trashcan under our vanity and take Kleenex! What is with that? He LOVES to take them under our bed and make little Kleenex confetti. He also loves to steal socks.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Haven't had the TP issue, but Oliver loves going into my husbands house coat pocket for Kleenex, yuck!!! He heads straight for it, because he knows DH leaves it on the chair in the bedroom. So first thing in the morning I have to empty his pockets or else.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Ari214 said:


> He LOVES to take them under our bed and make little Kleenex confetti.


So does Sassy, in fact when she gets something she "thinks" she shouldn't have she runs under the bed. Maybe it's a secret party party place and we humans mess it up by stealing their confetti.

Nadine


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I guess I have just gotten used to putting everything up high if I don't want him to have it. Thankfully he stopped random chewing of things like shoes, books, EYEGLASSES, (don't get me started) by the time he was 8 months old, I think it was. Before age 1, for sure. As far as paper, though... maybe I'm a bad mommy, but I give it to him to play with! He is not intersted in regular paper, just kleenex, tp, and paper towels. I can dangle a piece over his head and he gets so excited, grabs it, plays with it, shreds it. He does not eat it, and it's easy to pick up. Also, it's a lot cheaper than any other toy he has! :laugh:


----------

